# Maugli & Yoda & Dunga - new pics



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They get along really well! 





























I have no idea how she got there!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Eva and welcome back!

Maugli is just too cute for words.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love to se them so loving towards one another  (excuse the redundance :wink: )


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

A pile of kitties!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

YAY!!! I love Maugli!! He is amazing


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

What a wonderful thing you've done with this little kitten and what a story to tell. It's great that your kitties accept her as well.  Such adorable pictures.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

AWESOME PICS!!!!

I love your crew. I am SOOOO happy to see them getting along.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How sweet to see them all together like that. Twinkie likes to get up on the dirty laundry basket too :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow! It took my four years to come to a level where they even like each other. I'm impressed. For a minute I thought that first picture was photoshopped! 8O That's amazing! 

Your gray cat is so beautiful (as are the tabbies, but the gray one looks especially healthy and silky).

I like the name Maugli, is that from something? It seems similar to one of my cats' names, Maubee, which we got from a movie.

~Heather


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You'd think they were his parents! That's adorable.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am so glad for you Eva!!
What you have done for Maugli is great, you deserve to see them so happy!!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

thank - you thank - you thank you [/i]


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Adorable photos!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2004)

Such cute kitties..
It's really great to see them so lovingly together


----------

